# Help with crossing signal to use on DCC decoder?



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

I purchased these crossing signals without thinking about my inexperience with circuits and wiring. So, admitting my shortcoming, I ask for assistance if possible..

I took some screen grabs of the signal, and I'm thinking that the two positive wires(the red) along with the single negative (that has the resistor on it), which I think is actually a common ground (I think they wires are tied together parallel, but I'm not sure) can be run to the lighting decoder just like two individual leds? I am including pictures of the signal, and hopefully someone can help me out..


Thanks in advance..









Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Hmmnn.. Anyone have any ideas on this one? I am guessing, and was when I wrote this, that this may be the little project that I have to "go it alone" and see if my learning is pretty accurate in the sense that I think I can do it, but I wanted someone to confirm the thought process.. Oh well, it's an inexpensive crossing signal at worst... 

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I'll be going through this soon enough myself with Viessmann signaling.


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

On my layout, the crossing signals are independent and have nothing to do with the DCC part of the layout.

I have a pair of IR emitter and receiver diodes mounted on each side of the road creating an invisible beam. When a train breaks the beam it activates the crossing signals.

With your pictures, it looks like you hook it up to a power source and the circuit board alternatingly flashes the lights.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

MichaelE said:


> I'll be going through this soon enough myself with Viessmann signaling.


Well, I will find out in a little bit.. I am going to try and install it the way I am thinking will work.. 

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

MatroxD said:


> ...


What is the model number or part number of this circuit board, please?


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

deedub35 said:


> On my layout, the crossing signals are independent and have nothing to do with the DCC part of the layout.
> 
> I have a pair of IR emitter and receiver diodes mounted on each side of the road creating an invisible beam. When a train breaks the beam it activates the crossing signals.
> 
> With your pictures, it looks like you hook it up to a power source and the circuit board alternatingly flashes the lights.


I am, in a sense making it simpler, while at the same time more complex that the IR emitter(though, when I saw that on a video, I thought that was extremely clever and sensible).

I using light it decoders. They are small (smaller than a dime) decoders that nce makes, that can be used on lighting, "with your DCC system". They go on the DCC bus, and just like a locomotive, has its own address, and CV values, to control the effects, and the light intensity. You can change everything, including turning the lights, on and off with your DCC controller or, I also am thinking decoder pro (I haven't tried this yet, but it's coming). I basically want to run everything on the DCC bus and control, and /or turn off and on with one controller or power source..

And yes, the simple was would be to hook it up the way it came and is designed. But, i can get much more control with the effect within the decoder. While, if I can get it to work, it eliminates the wall wart dependence.. 

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

highvoltage said:


> What is the model number or part number of this circuit board, please?


Not sure because it came with the crossing signal light.. It all came as a nice little package. Which would be awesome if I wanted to just use my DC power supply.. It would be like nothing to connect. The complexity is wanting to not use the circuit board at all, and only use the actual signal with the 3 wires coming out of it.. The circuit board is hopefully going in my parts bin... 

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

MatroxD said:


> Not sure because it came with the crossing signal light.. It all came as a nice little package. Which would be awesome if I wanted to just use my DC power supply.. It would be like nothing to connect. The complexity is wanting to not use the circuit board at all, and only use the actual signal with the 3 wires coming out of it.. The circuit board is hopefully going in my parts bin...
> 
> Sent from my Note 8


Okay. In that case, if you don't mind, what is manufacturer and part number of the light? Thanks.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

highvoltage said:


> Okay. In that case, if you don't mind, what is manufacturer and part number of the light? Thanks.


Hopefully this link works because I had trouble the other day copying it, to show someone else :

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253170050422

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Done! Ha ha ha ha! And still with one spot to spare on the decoder... I guess I am actually starting to get this stuff a little bit... It is funny, because I had to turn the brightness down to 10 out of 255 on the CV.. But it doesn't look overpowering now..









Sent from my Note 8


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

That board is just a flasher. The LiteIt board may have cv's to do the same thing. If that is the case, you won't need the original board.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

JerryH said:


> That board is just a flasher. The LiteIt board may have cv's to do the same thing. If that is the case, you won't need the original board.


Thanks Jerry.. I must have been posting the pictures and success story at the same time you were.. It works awesome without the flasher, but on the Light It.. And yes, the Light It, does have cv values to change almost everything.... Lol 

Sent from my Note 8


----------

